# Tour of Georgia details



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

When and where can we find detail route information on the tour. I thinking of going to Rome and watching the finish there and the tt the next day. The current info on the TdG website is not very detailed. Thanks


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Wait til the beginning of April and watch www.southeasterncycling.com. The exact routes have NOT (I repeat NOT) been released yet.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thanks*

I'll watch that site.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Did anyone go last year?If so,how hard was it to get rooms?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Rooms*



R.Rice said:


> Did anyone go last year?If so,how hard was it to get rooms?


As I posted, I'm planing on going to the Rome stage. I did a search and found only one hotel with rooms. Grabbed it while I could. As far out as we are, and on a week day, I'd bet rooms are getting short real fast.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I found it not hard to get a room at all....I slept at my house everyday  I'm fortunate enough to live within a reasonable driving distance of all the stages. Plus, I have to write my stories and upload photos for several websites each night. Getting up at 6:00 am to drive to the race, ride myself for a few hours, do the "media thing" during the race, and write for a few hours after getting home makes for a long day!

You may want to check with the local Chamber of Commerce, Visitor's Bureau, etc. for a list of hotels if you don't find anything online.


----------



## JerryD (Feb 27, 2005)

*Tour de Georgia website*

Go to this website - has all details and maps and race 

http://www.tourdegeorgia.com/2005/index.asp

Enjoy


----------



## maston (Jan 1, 1970)

*Looking for group rides in Atlanta*

Hey Guy's,

I'm planning to visit the Atlanta area 4/19 thur 4/25. I would like ride out to the mountain stages to watch the race. My question is, are there any organized group rides that are planning to ride out to the mountain stages, 50-60 miles total ride.

If not,can you tell about any club/group rides in the Atlanta area? I'm trying do 50-60 miles a day. (18-19 avg.speed.)

Thanks

Maston


----------



## atlroadie (Mar 7, 2005)

*ATL rides*



maston said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> I'm planning to visit the Atlanta area 4/19 thur 4/25. I would like ride out to the mountain stages to watch the race. My question is, are there any organized group rides that are planning to ride out to the mountain stages, 50-60 miles total ride.
> 
> ...


Check out: http://www.sadlebred.com/atlroadrides.html


----------

